# Wood Firmwares v1.26



## Another World (Mar 4, 2011)

*Wood Firmwares v1.26*
Update



Darkness, it consumes the soul, turns brothers-at-arms into enemies at the gate, when practiced as an art it destroys the very fabric woven by the Gods. Just one tankard of pure darkness will drive a sane man to kill his own children for spell enhancing entrails. It’s a good thing that the Wood Firmware shines where darkness reigns supreme. 

_Tenzen the Sage
18 Day War, Year of the Falcon Mage_



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Core:*
> • softreset hotkey now configurable (Settings->Patches->Reset Hotkey). there are several combinations possible.
> 
> *Interface:*
> ...






Wood R4 v1.26 Download 



Wood R4iDSN v1.26 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.26 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS by Coolkill3r



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Nujui (Mar 4, 2011)

Time to update for Pokemon now. Thanks YWG for these constant and good updates.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2011)

Another update? Damn the R4 gets more updates than any flashcard nowadays...oh the irony.


----------



## 431unknown (Mar 4, 2011)

Cool, thanks ywg for the update and thanks AW for posting.


----------



## kiafazool (Mar 4, 2011)

good news for r4 users

wonder if this will be implemented in the woodrttds


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 4, 2011)

Ahh, now there's something Normatt & Smiths won't do, update the firmware just to fix a popular game like pokémon.

That's what I like so much about Wood firmware. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also yay for configurable soft-reset combination, looks like DSTwo started a trend there.]



			
				kiafazool said:
			
		

> good news for r4 users
> 
> wonder if this will be implemented in the woodrttds


I've been wondering about that myself.
It's been proven Wood can be launched on DSTT now, I wonder if YWG will consider modifying the Wood firmware to compile an executable for the DSTT...

Up to him, really.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Mar 4, 2011)

_*A big thank you to YWG for all of your continued releases.*_


----------



## pilladoll (Mar 4, 2011)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU YELLOW WOOD GOBLIN!!!!!!!!

You are my hero!!!!


----------



## rmills (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank You! Poke'mon here I come.


----------



## jerbz (Mar 4, 2011)

not gonna update just yet.. but as always awesome job YWG. you are the man.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 4, 2011)

Man i love the Goblin, i just love it.


----------



## Akotan (Mar 4, 2011)

Akotan uses Thanks attack.

Thank you very much!





It was super effective.


----------



## basher11 (Mar 4, 2011)

pure awesome.
i don't have to worry about the (U) being fixed since im getting the game anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks YWG!


----------



## Porygon-X (Mar 4, 2011)

Patience is rewarded. TIME FOR ENGLISH POKEMON YEEEEEEE.


----------



## .Darky (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, I guess I'll play the EUR version instead of waiting for the US release... 

Thanks again, YWG.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Ahh, now there's something Normatt & Smiths won't do, update the firmware just to fix a popular game like pokémon.
> 
> That's what I like so much about Wood firmware.
> 
> ...


As well it works on Supercard DSone (i) using a boot file that emulates the DSTT.
Tested and now using it myself


----------



## Presto99 (Mar 4, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Another update? Damn the R4 gets more updates than any flashcard nowadays...oh the irony.


DStwo doesn't usually need updates! So it's still on top. Excluding that you're right.
Wood Firmware is awesome!


----------



## Spikeynator (Mar 4, 2011)

yay for R4 even tho i could play pokemon just fine with 1.25 with the patch


----------



## tomrev (Mar 4, 2011)

Yellow goblin make me happy.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 4, 2011)

Haha. After I went through all the trouble of using my friend's horrible virtual machine on his Mac just so I could use retro's patch. I could have just waited another hour and have gotten a firmware update.

Thanks for all the great updates.


----------



## shayminSKY (Mar 4, 2011)

yOU ROCK ywg! The only thing i'm wondering is, what is the difference between the eur releaese and the (U)? because i'm thinking about just playing the eur release if there's no difference....? so if anyone could answer, that would also make my day!!!!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 4, 2011)

shayminSKY said:
			
		

> yOU ROCK ywg! The only thing i'm wondering is, what is the difference between the eur releaese and the (U)? because i'm thinking about just playing the eur release if there's no difference....? so if anyone could answer, that would also make my day!!!!


no there is no diff.  e is the European release U is the USA but they both have English


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't care about pokemons but THANKS for the update


----------



## Gaara. (Mar 4, 2011)

This is fantastic news! Thanks so much!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm just liking the change about the "core' xD.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 4, 2011)

oh the changes log looks like the total number of pokemon games released till today (they always come in multiples)
wouldn't it be lovely if the r4 could run on the 3ds... maybe YWG can think of something about it


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 4, 2011)

Change Log said:
			
		

> *Interface:*
> • after refresh after paste, delete... menu tries to preserve selection position.


Made my day! Thank you! Great update!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 4, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Another update? Damn the R4 gets more updates than any flashcard nowadays...oh the irony.



That's because when it comes to cards like Acekard or DSTWO, they rarely have to. R4 has to be updated frequently if you want to play the newest games. It actually has a person behind it who actually cares.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 4, 2011)

does the union room for pokemon work?


----------



## mad567 (Mar 4, 2011)

what about r4i gold ??


----------



## Orel (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks ALOT Yellow wood goblin 8D


----------



## KevFan (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks YWG for the update


----------



## SwiftDS (Mar 4, 2011)

Respect!


----------



## Mbmax (Mar 4, 2011)

What happened to your svn ywg ?


----------



## trigao (Mar 4, 2011)

thank YOU ywg.... you are the best


----------



## Theraima (Mar 4, 2011)

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THIS! And yeah, the exp. thing seems to be fixed, but I too am curious about the Union Room. 

So, Does it work?


----------



## iTEPB (Mar 4, 2011)

Wood is god. I have a acekard and m3ds real. Akaio updates bi monthly and the AP patch works sometimes. Sakura updates bi to tri monthly, but wood, wow like every 2 weeks. Thanks to Gaboros for his WoodM3 editions too, who ports woodR4 over in a matter of hours.


----------



## trigao (Mar 4, 2011)

Theraima said:
			
		

> THANKS SO MUCH FOR THIS! And yeah, the exp. thing seems to be fixed, but I too am curious about the Union Room.
> 
> So, Does it work?




pokemon white (E) CLEAN with v1.26, yes works the union room.... dont know about pokemon black


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update. My brother will be so happy he can play Pokemon now.


----------



## bitonio6 (Mar 4, 2011)

Why the access to the source code is blocked???


----------



## Dreamersoy (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks!

Waiting Gold version...


----------



## Arithmatics (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks YWG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't turned on my r4 in ages since I got my acekard2i. So yeah.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/end


----------



## Depravo (Mar 4, 2011)

bitonio6 said:
			
		

> Why the access to the source code is blocked???


Possibly to prevent other people modifying it without releasing the source code of the modified version.


----------



## Walkin (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Arithmatics (Mar 4, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> bitonio6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or to avoid it from being like the akaio 1.8.3 release.


----------



## Mbmax (Mar 4, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> bitonio6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talking about the 2ch wood TT and wood M3 anonymous release ?


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 4, 2011)

damn these updates are fast, i only ot round to putting 1.25 on yesterday!


----------



## yatesl (Mar 4, 2011)

Does this mean we don't need the No XP patch?  How about the occasional random freezing?


----------



## kineticUk (Mar 4, 2011)

First of all thank you ywg, amazing update as always... been gifting us all recently,  first softreset on homebrew then within about a week there is the softreset configuration I had not long ago asked about. You are a hero.
Someone earlier misinformed? About how this isn't that special because if we had acekards we wouldn't need any updates?


			
				ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> That's because when it comes to cards like Acekard or DSTWO, they rarely have to.


Lets just correct that, since when did acekards get clean mode? Have I missed something or do acekards also need loader updates for certain games? _(AAP doesnt count if thats what was being referred to. It isn't the same thing and wood also has AAP but the R4 hardware is unable to support it)_. Wood is just as good as the competition _(if not better cause I think so)_, just say it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway gotta give a person credit where credit is due. ywg updated wood very very quickly and delivered more than just the ability to play the new pokemons on it... as usual.
ywg is the f-in best.


----------



## SkH (Mar 4, 2011)

*Thank You YWG!*


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 4, 2011)

To what rom number is the compability on 100%? (EXAMPLE- to 5466)


----------



## mad567 (Mar 4, 2011)

Still no sing of update for r4i gold users??


----------



## kot7k (Mar 4, 2011)

mad567 said:
			
		

> Still no sing of update for r4i gold users??


Just check filetrip ( http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=24215 ) its usually up there, some time (hours) after the normal wood is released.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 4, 2011)

Downloads: 10,029
rofl


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow and I just noticed this update now,thanks


----------



## mad567 (Mar 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Just check filetrip ( http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=24215 ) its usually up there, some time (hours) after the normal wood is released.



Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....Now guys is just me or they removed hidden files option i can't hide my files on r4i gold?


----------



## gordillo (Mar 6, 2011)

umm was wondering how do i apply this to the DSTT "WOOD"?
or if there is one coming soon?
pokemon black doesnt work on 1.25 oddly white does


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 6, 2011)

gordillo said:
			
		

> umm was wondering how do i apply this to the DSTT "WOOD"?
> or if there is one coming soon?
> pokemon black doesnt work on 1.25 oddly white does



It'll never happen.

Wood is closed source now.


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 6, 2011)

lol thanks again YWG


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 6, 2011)

dupe post removed.


----------



## gordillo (Mar 6, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> gordillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the reply 
is there any way to update the ttwood then?


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 6, 2011)

gordillo said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ermm no he is too pissed off that someone made the thing without asking him although if someone asked him he probally wouldn't of replied.


----------



## Alex658 (Mar 6, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> gordillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong. IIRC Gaboros asked him for his permission (and sometimes assistance) for his WoodR4 for M3 support.
YWG Replied with no problem what-so-ever. but it does make me wonder. why did he closed the source NOW?
I'd like HIM to openly say why, I'm just wondering...


----------



## ShadowtearX (Mar 6, 2011)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.26
> Wood R4iDSN (.NDS) v1.26
> Wood R4iDS Gold (.NDS) v1.26


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241_


----------



## FortunateLuck (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks YWG and another world for a great update!


----------



## FortunateLuck (Mar 7, 2011)

It would be interesting if YWG added a history feature that would tell you the last time you booted into the wood r4 firmware which of course would be toggled on/off in the settings or globalsettings.ini


----------



## rmills (Mar 7, 2011)

both US pokemon black and white (clean) work with this version of wood


----------



## impizkit (Mar 7, 2011)

rmills said:
			
		

> both US pokemon black and white (clean) work with this version of wood



Are you asking or telling?


----------



## instantwin (Mar 7, 2011)

nvm


----------



## rmills (Mar 8, 2011)

impizkit said:
			
		

> rmills said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry should have been more clear, i'm telling. They both work.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't find the system kernel for 1.26's firmware anywhere. I have to format my R4 Revolution everytime there's an update. Can someone tell me if it's been released yet? Currently this site says that the original R4 kernel is at 1.25 which is what I'm using on R4 Revolution: _snip*_


----------



## NFK (Mar 13, 2011)

alright, who thought it was funny to upload a pokemon white rom as R4 Kernel 1.26c?


----------



## .Chris (Mar 13, 2011)

NFK said:
			
		

> alright, who thought it was funny to upload a pokemon white rom as R4 Kernel 1.26c?


you might want to report that (flag it).


----------



## Nujui (Mar 13, 2011)

NFK said:
			
		

> alright, who thought it was funny to upload a pokemon white rom as R4 Kernel 1.26c?


Who might that be?


----------



## TheLostSabre (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks ywg for the update as usual. Surprise to hear Pokemon Black & White (U) is working on this. I'm going to test it out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm curious. Why is Wood closed-source now? Did something happened that changed your mind of keeping it open-source?


----------



## .Darky (Mar 13, 2011)

NFK said:
			
		

> alright, who thought it was funny to upload a pokemon white rom as R4 Kernel 1.26c?


It was your fault for not checking the size of the file. I mean, seriously, the game is 256MB and firmwares are less than 10MB if I remember correctly.


----------



## NFK (Mar 13, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> NFK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should stop jumping to conclusions so fast, i just pointed it out.


----------



## cherrysa23 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi!

I tried to update with the wood 1.28 version,

but when I do, if I boot it, and click on my sd card, I see a rectangle appearing : I think it should have text, but it doesn't, and then if I click the confirm button, the rectangle disappear : I just can't acced my sd card with it... can somebody help me please?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 12, 2011)

What does your cart say on the front?

Which Wood version were you using earlier?


----------

